# Blohm & Voss BV222 Wiking



## Snautzer01 (Sep 16, 2016)



Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 16, 2016)




----------



## vikingBerserker (Sep 16, 2016)

What a beautiful aircraft!

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Sep 16, 2016)




----------



## Gnomey (Sep 19, 2016)

Nice shots!


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 20, 2016)

Excellent!


----------



## michaelmaltby (Sep 20, 2016)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v-eL78Ti3KY_

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 20, 2016)




----------



## fubar57 (Sep 20, 2016)

Beautiful looking aircraft


----------



## Old Wizard (Sep 20, 2016)




----------



## GrauGeist (Sep 20, 2016)

Great photos! 

I've always loved the Bv222 and Bv238


----------



## johnbr (Sep 20, 2016)




----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 21, 2016)

Having built a model of this aircaft.....it's an Awesome Bird!

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Sep 21, 2016)

I remember that build fondly Wayne. Looks even better on the base you made for it.


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 24, 2016)

Good stuff!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 24, 2016)

Such a shame none survive.


----------



## johnbr (Sep 24, 2016)

Yes it is I wonder what happen to the Bv-238 v2 that 95% done.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 24, 2016)

johnbr said:


> Yes it is I wonder what happen to the Bv-238 v2 that 95% done.



I thought V2 was scuttled, but in near prefect condition, and might be raised.

Anyone have info on this?


----------



## johnbr (Sep 25, 2016)

Can not post in the photo album no more so I am putting it here.


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 25, 2016)

Cool shot.


----------



## Old Wizard (Sep 25, 2016)




----------



## GrauGeist (Sep 25, 2016)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> I thought V2 was scuttled, but in near prefect condition, and might be raised.
> 
> Anyone have info on this?


Not sure about any Bv238 survivors, but they have located one of the Bv222s that was loaded with all the spare Bv222 parts from the seaplane base, towed out and scuttled, after the war.

It rests in a fjord near Trondheim(sp?) and is in good condition.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 25, 2016)

GrauGeist said:


> Not sure about any Bv238 survivors, but they have located one of the Bv222s that was loaded with all the spare Bv222 parts from the seaplane base, towed out and scuttled, after the war.
> 
> It rests in a fjord near Trondheim(sp?) and is in good condition.



Raise it!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Sep 25, 2016)

I'm filling balloons as I write this!


----------



## GrauGeist (Sep 25, 2016)

They never went after the Me323 that was discovered in the Med off the coast of Greece!

It's about as rare and in much shallower water than the Bv222 (which is resting about 190 meters deep, I believe).


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 14, 2019)

Org. Photo: US View Captured Luftwaffe Bv.222 Seaplane & Fw.190 Fighter Plane!!! | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 14, 2019)




----------



## Gnomey (Dec 31, 2019)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 26, 2020)

Foto, WK2, Norwegen, Blick auf eine Blohm & Voss BV222, 1941, 5026-561 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 26, 2020)




----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 26, 2020)

Such a beautiful aircraft

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 12, 2020)

A726 Foto Wehrmacht DAK Afrika Korps Marine See Flugzeug BV222 Schiff TOP Motiv | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 12, 2020)

Very Cool.....


----------



## Wurger (Jun 12, 2020)




----------



## Gnomey (Jun 14, 2020)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 11, 2020)

Foto kein Zeitgenössisches Original Flugboot Flugzeug BV 222 Transportflugzeug | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 11, 2020)

Foto kein Zeitgenössisches Original Flugboot Flugzeug BV 222 Transportflugzeug | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 11, 2020)

Foto kein Zeitgenössisches Original Flugboot Flugzeug BV 222 Transportflugzeug | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 11, 2020)

Foto kein Zeitgenössisches Original Flugboot Flugzeug BV 222 Transportflugzeug | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 11, 2020)

Foto kein Zeitgenössisches Original Flugboot Flugzeug BV 222 Transportflugzeug | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 11, 2020)

Foto kein Zeitgenössisches Original Flugboot Flugzeug BV 222 Transportflugzeug | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 11, 2020)




----------



## Crimea_River (Jul 11, 2020)

Looks pretty unstable.


----------



## MiTasol (Jul 11, 2020)

GrauGeist said:


> They never went after the Me323 that was discovered in the Med off the coast of Greece!
> 
> It's about as rare and in much shallower water than the Bv222 (which is resting about 190 meters deep, I believe).



At 190 metres there is far less free oxygen in the water so corrosion will be less. Add to that the cold and it should be in quite good condition


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 12, 2020)

Excellent pics, built me a 1/72 Bv222....what a monster...! See my GB22 Entry for more...!


----------



## GrauGeist (Jul 12, 2020)

MiTasol said:


> At 190 metres there is far less free oxygen in the water so corrosion will be less. Add to that the cold and it should be in quite good condition


Most of the wrecks recovered from the Fjords have been in fantastic shape and if the recover the Bv222 from Trondheim, they will also get a bonus, because prior to scuttling, they packed her with all the Bv222's spare parts, too.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 24, 2020)

Orig. Foto Flugboot Flugzeug Blohm & Voss Bv 222 "Wiking" Reparatur am Motor | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 24, 2020)

Orig. Foto Flugboot getarnte Flugzeug Blohm & Voss Bv 222 C9 "Wiking" im Hafen | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 24, 2020)

Orig. Foto Flugboot getarnte Flugzeug Blohm & Voss Bv 222 "Wiking" Norwegen | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 24, 2020)

Orig. Foto Flugboot Flugzeug Blohm & Voss Bv222 V2, C9 Wiking Sörreisa Norwegen | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 24, 2020)

Orig. Foto Flugboot Flugzeug Blohm & Voss Bv 222 "Wiking" im Hafen im Norden | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 24, 2020)

Orig. Foto Flugboot Flugzeug Blohm & Voss Bv 222 mit Staffel Wappen "Wiking" | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 24, 2020)

Orig. Foto Flugboot Flugzeug Blohm & Voss Bv 222 V2 "Wiking" mit Tarnung TOP | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 24, 2020)

Orig. Foto Flugboot Flugzeug Blohm & Voss Bv 222 V2 "Wiking" mit Tarnung TOP | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 24, 2020)

Orig. Foto Flugboot Flugzeug Blohm & Voss Bv 222 V2 "Wiking" mit Tarnung TOP | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Dec 24, 2020)




----------



## Crimea_River (Dec 24, 2020)

Great shots!


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 27, 2020)

Excellent series of shots.


----------



## cammerjeff (Dec 27, 2020)

Those shots show why flying boats are so much heavier than land based models. Great shots of some of the built in stowable work platforms for the engines!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 11, 2021)

Foto Luftwaffe Flugzeug Blohm & Voss BV 238 | eBay

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 11, 2021)




----------



## Gnomey (Jan 14, 2021)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 28, 2021)

*PHOTO* German BV222 "Wiking" Large Amphibious Aircraft - Excellent! | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 29, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 19, 2021)

See Flugzeug Wasserflugzeug Dornier WAL Blohm und Voss 1942 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 19, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 12, 2021)

WORLD WAR TWO: BLOHM & VOSS 222 V1 FLYING BOAT GERMAN AVIATION PHOTOGRAPH | eBay D-ANTE prototype

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 12, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (May 11, 2022)

https://www.ebay.de/itm/294976680290?hash=item44adfaf162:g:T9EAAOSw07diemOD
Foto WK II Wehrmacht Luftwaffe Flugzeug Soldaten Afrika Corps K1.64 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (May 11, 2022)

Amphibious you say? 🤔


Snautzer01 said:


> *PHOTO* German BV222 "Wiking" Large Amphibious Aircraft - Excellent! | eBay
> 
> View attachment 617642


Amphibious you say...


----------



## Gnomey (May 13, 2022)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 25, 2022)

Orig. Foto Blohm & Voss BV 222 Wiking Flugboot Wasserflugzeug in Norwegen | eBay


Entdecken Sie Orig. Foto Blohm & Voss BV 222 Wiking Flugboot Wasserflugzeug in Norwegen in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 25, 2022)

Orig. Foto Blohm & Voss BV 222 Wiking Flugboot Wasserflugzeug in Norwegen | eBay


Entdecken Sie Orig. Foto Blohm & Voss BV 222 Wiking Flugboot Wasserflugzeug in Norwegen in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 25, 2022)

In the air














Orig. Foto Blohm & Voss BV 222 Wiking Flugboot Wasserflugzeug im Flug Norwegen | eBay


Entdecken Sie Orig. Foto Blohm & Voss BV 222 Wiking Flugboot Wasserflugzeug im Flug Norwegen in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 25, 2022)

In the air















Orig. Foto Blohm & Voss BV 222 Wiking Flugboot Wasserflugzeug im Flug Norwegen | eBay


Entdecken Sie Orig. Foto Blohm & Voss BV 222 Wiking Flugboot Wasserflugzeug im Flug Norwegen in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 25, 2022)

In the air














Orig. Foto Blohm & Voss BV 222 Wiking Flugboot Wasserflugzeug in Norwegen | eBay


Entdecken Sie Orig. Foto Blohm & Voss BV 222 Wiking Flugboot Wasserflugzeug in Norwegen in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 25, 2022)

Orig. Foto Blohm & Voss BV 222 Wiking Flugboot Wasserflugzeug in Norwegen | eBay


Entdecken Sie Orig. Foto Blohm & Voss BV 222 Wiking Flugboot Wasserflugzeug in Norwegen in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 25, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 15, 2022)

In the air D-ANTE V-1 prototype














Foto Werksfoto Flugzeug Blohm & Voss BV 222 Prototyp Hamburg Flughafen G316 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto Werksfoto Flugzeug Blohm & Voss BV 222 Prototyp Hamburg Flughafen G316 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 15, 2022)




----------



## Gnomey (Aug 16, 2022)

Nice shots!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 16, 2022)

Such a beautiful plane

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## chris ballance (Aug 16, 2022)

Has anyone ever seen photos of the Blohm & Voss BV222 Trondheim wreck? Has it been located by a ROV or side scan sonar?


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 29, 2022)

D-ANTE




















Foto groß Flugzeug Blohm Voss BV 222 seltene Aufnahme, RRR!!! 1943 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto groß Flugzeug Blohm Voss BV 222 seltene Aufnahme, RRR!!! 1943 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 29, 2022)




----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 29, 2022)

Nice..!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Sep 29, 2022)

Just beautiful


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 2, 2022)

Greece













Foto Luftwaffe deutsches Flugboot Blohm & Voss BV 222 Wiking Griechenland 2.WK | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto Luftwaffe deutsches Flugboot Blohm & Voss BV 222 Wiking Griechenland 2.WK in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Wurger (Oct 3, 2022)




----------



## RagTag (Oct 5, 2022)

I think a Sunderland would certainly look “Short” next to her!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 3, 2022)

Blohm & Voss BV222 Wiking


Nice shots!



ww2aircraft.net


----------



## Wurger (Nov 3, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 14, 2022)

Deutsches Flugzeug 2 Flugboot BV 222 im Anflug WK II | eBay


Entdecken Sie Deutsches Flugzeug 2 Flugboot BV 222 im Anflug WK II in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 14, 2022)

Deutsches Flugzeug Flugboot BV 222 am Liegeplatz WK II | eBay


Entdecken Sie Deutsches Flugzeug Flugboot BV 222 am Liegeplatz WK II in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 14, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 16, 2022)

On trolley














Foto 2wk Flugzeug Blohm & Voss BV 222 " Wiking" Transportflugzeug Feldflugplatz | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto 2wk Flugzeug Blohm & Voss BV 222 " Wiking" Transportflugzeug Feldflugplatz in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 16, 2022)

LTS See 222 emblem.














Foto 2wk Flugzeug Blohm & Voss BV 222 "Wiking" Transportflugzeug Staffelwappen | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto 2wk Flugzeug Blohm & Voss BV 222 "Wiking" Transportflugzeug Staffelwappen in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 16, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 20, 2022)

Greece



















2.WK 4xFoto Griechenland Luftwaffe deutsches Flugboot Blohm & Voss BV 222 Wiking | eBay


Entdecken Sie 2.WK 4xFoto Griechenland Luftwaffe deutsches Flugboot Blohm & Voss BV 222 Wiking in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 20, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 2, 2023)

RLM Änderungsanweisung Luftschraube
















Großflugboot BV 222 Wiking -nur 13 gebaut- RLM Änderungsanweisung Luftschraube | eBay
 

Entdecken Sie Großflugboot BV 222 Wiking -nur 13 gebaut- RLM Änderungsanweisung Luftschraube in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------

